# Chocamine + L-tyrosine + ALCAR + Caffeine



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all, recently I bought these supplements for purpose increase my energy level and motivation before training and the overall mood during the day. I would like to know, How to combine them for these purposes and what doses would you suggest (as alone and in combination with others) ? 
Can i also add low doses of Selegiline/Deprenyl (in range 1.25 - 2.5 mg) to maximize the effect of Chocamine ? Or only Green Tea extract (also MAO-B-I) will suffice for this purpose ?

I would appreciate any advice

Thanks, and sorry for so many questions.


----------



## whirler (Oct 14, 2012)

Hiya,

Im really sorry no one's responded to this, I know you asked this question a long time ago, but I was curious what you thought of the chocamine.

I was just reading about it and it looks like a really well balanced nutritional supplement with naturally occurring phenylalanine, tryptophan and tyrosine.

I was Just wondering how you responded to it and if you noticed any positive benefits, I realize you were taking other things on top of it, but Im just curious.

Thanks.


----------

